# shootgun



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok I did it I baught myself a benelle shoot gun it cost a small fortune. I've shoot it a coucple of times I can all ready see the difference. So the question i have for you experts out there. It says I cant use the full choke on steel. Why is that? And if i use the full choke on steel what would happen. What choke is best to use on steel with the bennelle shoot gun? 
THanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Most steel loads pattern best from a modified choke. Steel does not flow as easily as lead, and can damage the barrel and/or choke tube when fired through a full choke. Pattern your gun and loads to find what works best in your gun at the distances you plan on shooting. Then use the choke tube that performs the best, and is recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Steel is a very hard substance and is very unforgiving going through a tight choke. Lead is soft and will give some when going through a full choke. running steel through a true full choke can damage the barrel and may cause personal injury as well. Typically steel patterns a bit tighter than lead, for any given size of pellet so you dont need a tighter choke to get a tighter pattern. most gun manufacturers will have steel pattern designations on the chokes and might say something like mod and steel full, for example. never shoot steel through a true full choke, its dangerous and will most likely split the end of the barrel or worse. It depends what kind of shooting your doing, if your pass shooting use a tighter choke and if your over decoys and the shots are typically closer use a more open choke but make sure your using the steel choke designations and not the lead ones on the tubes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

FWIW - I have a Benelli SBE-II and really need to buy some aftermarket choke tubes. The factory chokes kinda suck. I had some cripples last Saturday and when I went to water swat them, the pattern had a enough of a hole in it that the shot went all around the crippled duck but didnt hit it! Im gonna buy a Patternmaster or a Carlsons choke to replace the facotry choke tubes


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax, get the Carlson chokes. You will be money ahead and you won't be disappointed with the patterns you will get. I have both Patternmaster and Carlson, and I always use the Carlson full choke for ducks and geese.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Bax, get the Carlson chokes. You will be money ahead and you won't be disappointed with the patterns you will get. I have both Patternmaster and Carlson, and I always use the Carlson full choke for ducks and geese.


Thanks for the suggestion! Now, I just need to find more ducks. Sooo many spoonies


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I really like http://www.wadwizard.com/terror.htm the terror tube it patterns excellent in my gun and a is a high quality product.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Bax, get the Carlson chokes. You will be money ahead and you won't be disappointed with the patterns you will get. I have both Patternmaster and Carlson, and I always use the Carlson full choke for ducks and geese.
> ...


Last year I bought some Carlson's and got home and discovered that I bought the wrong ones :x

Tonight I was at Sportsmans, and saw the right ones.... So now I have the right ones! Who is gonna take me hunting????


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good deal, I think you will be very satisfied.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> FWIW - I have a Benelli SBE-II and really need to buy some aftermarket choke tubes. The factory chokes kinda suck. I had some cripples last Saturday and when I went to water swat them, the pattern had a enough of a hole in it that the shot went all around the crippled duck but didnt hit it! Im gonna buy a Patternmaster or a Carlsons choke to replace the facotry choke tubes


+1

I was stoked that the SBE2 came with 5 chokes, but disappointed in how they performed. I have the extended waterfowl set from Carlson's for my 870, and they are awesome. Very consistent patterns, and I bought the set of 3 for less than 1 of some of the Patternmasters. Just need to do the same with my SBE2 now.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I would invest in English spelling and grammar lessons before I buy a choke haha. But Carlson's makes a pretty dang good choke for the Benelli it's also half the price of a pattern master


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Bax*":1a6rnzr9]
> 
> 
> Fowlmouth said:
> ...


Last year I bought some Carlson's and got home and discovered that I bought the wrong ones :x

Tonight I was at Sportsmans, and saw the right ones.... So now I have the right ones! *Who is gonna take me hunting????* [/quote:1a6rnzr9]

You still got that cat problem? I think I found a solution. 



BlackCloud said:


> I would invest in English spelling and grammar lessons before I buy a choke haha. But Carlson's makes a pretty dang good choke for the Benelli it's also half the price of a pattern master


Dont hate on the shoot guns. o-||


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I have shot steel through my 870 since it became law, it has the fixed full choke and after thousands of shells I have yet to see damage to the barrel. Why? Not being argumentative, but I never really thought of it until I bought a newer shotgun and read about not using a full choke.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

hossblur said:


> I have shot steel through my 870 since it became law, it has the fixed full choke and after thousands of shells I have yet to see damage to the barrel. Why? Not being argumentative, but I never really thought of it until I bought a newer shotgun and read about not using a full choke.


My old man has an old 30" slick barrel 870 wingmaster with a fix full he brought back with him from Japan when he was in the navy (FOR $50) :shock: . He shot steel threw it for many seasons before he started shooting a BPS. We just recently had a guy put a recoil pad on it & redo the wood finish on the old gun & just for fun I had him mic the barrel restriction at the muzzle. He said it was even tighter than a normal full choke. I don't know if the steel was better in the good old days or what but that gun has seen well over 10,000 rounds of steel shot in it.

I do know that I shoot Pattermaster chokes in two of my 12 ga. guns. But if I am shooting one of my two 20 ga. guns I use Imp. Cly. or Skeet chokes in both. The larger the shot size the more open the choke you need as the steel will not compress like lead. To tight of choke with steel will cause the pellets to ricochet off each other as it exits the muzzle & blow the pattern.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah thats what mine is, a 870 magnum(when 3" was magnum), 30" made in 85. Who did your wood, I pulled the sling stud out of my a-bolt this year and want to have a good fix done to it.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Some T shot could change that from a full choke into a modified if you were to shoot enough of it.


----------

